# [Off] core i7 quel bonheur !

## gglaboussole

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acquérir une nouvelle machine équipée d'un processeur i7-920 (voir config complète plus bas) et je tenais à vous faire partager ici mon retour d'expérience..

Non pas que je souhaite lancer un grand concours de "kékette" ni susciter la jalousie de certains... mais plutôt un post ou la confrérie des possesseurs d'i7 pourraient partager astuces et conseils pour profiter encore mieux de la bête   :Wink: 

Il existe un post de ce type sur le forum anglais alors pourquoi pas un bien frenchie !

Et si ça peut permettre de relancer un peu la consommation,alors...

Pour l'installation ce fut un véritable bonheur, pas un soucis et je dois dire que j'appréhendais vu le matos tout récent...

Full ext4 en utilisant le dernier Systemrescuecd pour l'install (en tous cas un noyau 2.6.29 impératif car le 2.6.28 comporterait encore quelque bugs  au niveau de l'ext4), stage Funtoo en ~amd64 et emerge -e system 2 fois pour tout recompiler selon ces  CFLAGS= "-march=native -O2 -pipe"

un petit MAKEOPTS="-j9" pour profiter des 4 cores réels + les 4 "virtualisés"

A titre indicatif environ 40 min pour un emerge - e system...

Le seul problème rencontré n'est pas lié à gentoo, je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner ma ram en 1600 mhz, elle reste bloquée à 1066 et dès que je touche au bios pour la porter à cette valeur qu'elle devrait pourtant supporter cela se traduit par un clear cmos obligatoire   :Crying or Very sad:  (je vais aller fair un tour sur le support de corsair pour ça)

Quelques chiffres valant mieux qu'un long discours :

-compilation d'openoffice sans ccache :

```

jerome@laboussole ~/Desktop $ genlop -t openoffice

 Sat Jun 13 15:47:00 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.0

       merge time: 43 minutes and 27 seconds.

```

- compilation d'openoffice sans ccache mais avec /var/tmp/portage en tmpfs

```

Sat Jun 13 16:41:23 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.0

       merge time: 42 minutes and 25 seconds.

```

Vous remarquerez un écart très faible...et un peu décevant  :Sad:  , car j'avais investi dans beaucoup de ram exprès pour ça... un peu plus de 2 % de gain... Au moins je me dis que j'économise mon disque !

- compilation d'openoffice avec ccache (2eme compilation) et /var/tmp portage en tmpfs 

```

Mon Jun 15 17:43:13 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.0

       merge time: 13 minutes and 37 seconds.

```

Autant vous dire que ça me change de mon athlon xp2600 à qui il fallait environ 10 heures pour faire le même travail et 5 heures avec ccache...

Là on ne boxe plus dans la même catégorie et le temps de compilation n'est désormais plus du tout un obstacle...fini la peur des revdep-rebuild fracassant pour une pauv' lib qui vous mets tout à sac !

Ma config complète:

-Processeur: core i7-920 rev SLBEJ

-Carte mère Gigabyte EX58-UD4P

-12 Go DDR3 Corsair 1600 MHZ (enfin à 1066 pour le moment...) 9-9-9-24

-Disque dur système : WD Velocirapror 150 Go 10000trs/min

-Disque secondaire : WD Caviar 640 Go

-Carte Video Gigabyte GTS250 1Go DDR3

-Carte son Asus Xonar D2/PM

-2 Graveurs DVD Asus 22B1-ST

-Alimentation Corsair VX 450 W

- Boitier Gigabyte Triton

----------

## gregool

salut!

et merci pour le retour, j'hésitais a passer au i7 justement, je suis presque convaincu, je vais juste me laisser un peu de recul là dessus.

j'avais commencé a faire une config sur papier et j'avais choisi le même materiel que toi, sauf la ram ! 12GO   :Shocked:  !!!

j'ai toujours été pro ASUS pour les MOBO mais j'ai pris une Gigabyte pour ma dernière config est c'est franchement top !

bon en attendant le prochain épisode du i7 !  :Smile: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Oui en fait j'ai eu la main un peu légère pour la ram...

J'étais parti pour 8 au départ afin d'avoir 4 pour le system et 4 pour portage en tmpfs mais lorsque j'ai passé ma commande sur ldlc, le vendeur m'a indiqué que ma config était batarde... car selon lui la DDR 3 s'appaire par 3 modules.

3 X 1, 3 X 2, etc... donc soit je me contentais de 6 soit je passais à 12 !

D'ou un peu ma déception de voir le gain si faible de compiler en tmpfs, enfin ça marchera peut être mieux si je parviens à la faire tourner en 1600 mhz...et puis si ça devient vraiment plus substantiel peut être que je mettrais carrément /tmp en tmpfs...

Au moins cela évitera à ceux qui comptaient faire comme moi de casser leur tirelire... quoique comme je le disais plus haut ça soulage quand même mon velociraptor... (et pis c'est peut être aussi parce que le dur est bon qu'il y a si peu de différence   :Wink:  )

Edit : Et le pire dans tout ça- et vous allez rigoler- c'est qu'après de longue recherches et lectures d'avis contraires j'ai quand même fait une petite partition de swap... heureusement pas 2 fois la ram mais 2Go...au cas où le noyau décide dans un cas précis qu'il serait mieux de swapper plutôt que d'écrire en ram (à l'heure où l'on parle ce n'est jamais arrivé)

----------

## yoyo

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> D'ou un peu ma déception de voir le gain si faible de compiler en tmpfs, enfin ça marchera peut être mieux si je parviens à la faire tourner en 1600 mhz...et puis si ça devient vraiment plus substantiel peut être que je mettrais carrément /tmp en tmpfs...

 À confirmer mais il me semble que portage utilise automatiquement tmpfs pour les compilations (avec 50% de ram par défaut il me semble, à voir dans les features). Et vu les volumes que tu possèdes je pense que la totalité passe dans le tmpfs.

Si tu as le temps et l'envie, ne garde qu'un seul module de ram et refait le teste sans tmpfs. Amha les résultats seront plus "substantiels" car même un velociraptor est loin d'égaler un tmpfs.

Enjoy !

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci de ta remarque qui est exacte...  il y a PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm" dans mon emerge --info* ,

mais si j'ai bien compris il ne l'utilise que comme répertoire temporaire au lieu d'utiliser /tmp... les compilations, extractions de sources, le répertoire "work" en fait se fait toujours dans /var/tmp/portage qui est bien sur le disque si on ne le monte pas en tmpfs.. enfin peut être que je me trompe...

Si quelqu'un maîtrise le sujet ses conseils me seraient précieux

Edit: de plus je ne voies ma ram gonfler en "live" dans gkrellm que lorsque /var/tmp/portage est monté en tmpfs, pour openoffice par ex elle "monte" presque à 4 Go

* Edit2: dans mon make.conf je veux dire...

----------

## El_Goretto

Juste pour vous signaler que le truc des barettes de RAM par 3, c'est pipeau.

J'ai plus les liens sous la main, mais ya pas forcément de gain de perfs eb triple channel, et ya même parfois des problèmes de stabilité.

----------

## brubru

La swap, ça reste utile pour le suspend-to-disk aussi !

----------

## gglaboussole

Certes ! mais comme je ne suspend jamais   :Wink: 

----------

## novazur

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Certes ! mais comme je ne suspend jamais  

 

De plus, suspendre 12Go...  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*   Certes ! mais comme je ne suspend jamais   
> 
> De plus, suspendre 12Go... 

 

J'pourrais me tromper, mais seule la mémoire utilisée est sauvegardée il me semble (vu la taille des images que ça me fait (avant compression) en tout cas)

Ceci dit, suspend2disk c'est un vrai bonheur si vous éteignez votre pc de temps en temps... a mettre entre toutes les mains! (C'est pas seulement pour les portables hein?!)

----------

## novazur

 *truc wrote:*   

> J'pourrais me tromper, mais seule la mémoire utilisée est sauvegardée il me semble (vu la taille des images que ça me fait (avant compression) en tout cas)

 

Justement, ce n'est pas ce que j'ai en mémoire, mais ça fait tellement lgtps que je n'ai pas touché à ça, ça peut avoir bcp changé.

----------

## anigel

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Juste pour vous signaler que le truc des barettes de RAM par 3, c'est pipeau.
> 
> J'ai plus les liens sous la main, mais ya pas forcément de gain de perfs eb triple channel, et ya même parfois des problèmes de stabilité.

 

Non non, ce n'est pas pipeau du tout ! J'ai assisté à une présentation en détail de l'architecture de cette série de CPU, avant sa mise sur le marché, et je peux t'assurer que le CPU est conçu pour délivrer ses performances nominales avec ses 3 channels remplis. Ca marche très bien en mode dégradé, mais la bande passante mémoire est amputée d'1/3 à chaque fois. Après, selon les applis, ça a plus ou moins d'impact.

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*   Certes ! mais comme je ne suspend jamais   
> 
> De plus, suspendre 12Go... 

 

Je savais bien que ça me servirait un jour, d'avoir gardé une partoche de 16 Go "au cas où" (à l'origine, pour installer un triple-boot en test) !

----------

## Oupsman

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non non, ce n'est pas pipeau du tout ! J'ai assisté à une présentation en détail de l'architecture de cette série de CPU, avant sa mise sur le marché, et je peux t'assurer que le CPU est conçu pour délivrer ses performances nominales avec ses 3 channels remplis. Ca marche très bien en mode dégradé, mais la bande passante mémoire est amputée d'1/3 à chaque fois. Après, selon les applis, ça a plus ou moins d'impact.
> 
> 

 

Mouais, je me méfie des benchs constructeurs moi personnellement.

----------

## anigel

Il ne s'agissait pas de benchs, mais d'une présentation très technique de l'architecture interne du produit.

Et côté bande passante mémoire, difficile de tricher sur ce qu'on avance  :Wink: .

----------

## dapsaille

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Il ne s'agissait pas de benchs, mais d'une présentation très technique de l'architecture interne du produit.
> 
> Et côté bande passante mémoire, difficile de tricher sur ce qu'on avance .

 

 Pour sur.. ensuite comme tu l'a précisé, cela dépendra surtout de la façon dont est codé l'appli qui pourrait servir de bench.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Il ne s'agissait pas de benchs, mais d'une présentation très technique de l'architecture interne du produit.
> 
> Et côté bande passante mémoire, difficile de tricher sur ce qu'on avance . 
> 
>  Pour sur.. ensuite comme tu l'a précisé, cela dépendra surtout de la façon dont est codé l'appli qui pourrait servir de bench.

 

C'était exactement mon propos...

Dans les applis et les benchs applicatifs classiques (donc pas un sandra pour mesurer une bande passante), c'est totalement différent. Je ne parle pas de benchs HPC, j'en avais pas.

Parce que les docs et les samples du nehalem, je les ai eu aussi sous la main l'année dernière  :Smile: 

Et même que des fois j'avais une plateforme à peu près stable qui arrivait à booter la plateforme... yuuu, le bonheur des bancs de tests  :Smile: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Pour mon problème de ram cadencée à 1066 une simple mise à jour du bios a corrigé le problème...  :Very Happy: 

Je vais refaire des tests et creuser l'histoire de tmpfs... a bientôt pour de nouveaux benchs...

----------

## polytan

J'attends le résultat d'openoffice avec la ram à 1600MHz avec impatience.

----------

## peapa

Ah, je rigole bien avec mon Northwood 2,4GHz et mes 512Mb DDR...

----------

## gglaboussole

hello...

Voici les nouveaux résultats avec ram à 1600 Mhz :

Sans ccache :

```

Mon Jun 22 15:27:47 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.0

       merge time: 40 minutes and 8 seconds.

```

avec :

```

Mon Jun 22 16:11:53 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.0

       merge time: 12 minutes and 49 seconds.

```

Le tout avec /var/tmp/portage en tmpfs.... j'ai essayé sans c'est exactement pareil...yoyo doit avoir raison, ça doit plus être utile avec portage aujourd'hui...

J'ai quand même monté /tmp en ram également mais le sytème est déjà tellement réactif à la base que je suis incapable de mesurer une différence...

au cas où voilà ce que j'ai mis dans mon fstab:

```

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sda4      /home      ext4      defaults,users,noatime,exec   1 2

/dev/sdb1      /mnt/disque2   ext4      defaults,users,noatime,exec 1 2

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0

#compil en ram !!!

none    /var/tmp/portage    tmpfs    size=6144M    0 0

#tmp en ram !!

/dev/shm /tmp tmpfs defaults,nosuid,mode=1777 0 0

```

----------

## novazur

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> avec :
> 
> ```
> 
> Mon Jun 22 16:11:53 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.0
> ...

 

Impressionnant !

J'aurai honte de parler de ma config ici maintenant  :Sad: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Tu sais d'ici quelques années j'aurais sans doute honte de la mienne...ainsi vont les choses   :Wink: 

----------

## novazur

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Tu sais d'ici quelques années j'aurais sans doute honte de la mienne...ainsi vont les choses  

 

Je sais, mais tu as quelques années avant d'avoir honte  :Wink: 

Bon, ceci dit, je plaisante, parce que je n'ai personnellement jamais fait le choix d'avoir le dernier cri.

Je préfère payer 2 fois moins cher une config "presque" obsolète, mais qui rempli parfaitement mon besoin pendant 3 ans ou plus.

Mais je comprends tout à fait que d'autres fassent un choix différent. Et puis, il faut parfois savoir se faire plaisir dans la vie  :Smile: 

----------

## NIkox

+1 pour gigabyte très bon pour les i7

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Salut, heureux membre du club je ne peut que confirmer que le i7 c'est de la balle   :Very Happy: 

Ma config : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5676950.html#5676950

Mon PB de ram n'est toujours pas résolu malgrès 6 semaines de SAV, donc je suis plus réservé au sujet de Gigabyte, là j'attends de tester avec d'autres barrettes pour voir si ce n'est pas une incompatibilité avec la G. Skill.

----------

## gglaboussole

salut !

tu as vu que mon problème de ram s'était résolu avec un màj du bios...t'as essayé ? et un memtest ? et passer le enhanced de "turbo" (par défaut) à normal comme conseillé dans la notice si instabilité ?

Par ces temps chaud mon cpu est à 45-48 °C idle et 62-68 °C en pleine compil quant au chipset 48 °C idle et il monte à 55 en charge... ces valeurs me paraissent élevées (surtout depuis que j'ai passé ma ram à 1600 Mhz > facile +10°C...pourtant il ne s'agit pas d'overclock mais de faire tourner mon matos aux valeurs prévues...)

Quen est il chez toi et qu'en penses tu ?

a+

----------

## El_Goretto

Valeurs prévues, tout est relatif...

Une RAM vendue pré-overclockée, c'est quand même de l'OC... idem pour le chipset...

Rappellez vous que le nehalem n'a normalement pas une RAM à 1600...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> salut !
> 
> tu as vu que mon problème de ram s'était résolu avec un màj du bios...t'as essayé ? et un memtest ? et passer le enhanced de "turbo" (par défaut) à normal comme conseillé dans la notice si instabilité ?
> 
> Par ces temps chaud mon cpu est à 45-48 °C idle et 62-68 °C en pleine compil quant au chipset 48 °C idle et il monte à 55 en charge... ces valeurs me paraissent élevées (surtout depuis que j'ai passé ma ram à 1600 Mhz > facile +10°C...pourtant il ne s'agit pas d'overclock mais de faire tourner mon matos aux valeurs prévues...)
> ...

 

Le mode standard n'a rien changé au problème, un memtest a été effectué au SAV.

De toute façon je vais tester d'autres barrettes des que je peut (j'ai encore beaucoup d'achats sur ma liste) je verrait bien si ça vien de là, sinon deux possibilité la CM (sachant quelle a déjà été changé) ou le proc.

Pour les températures les miennes sont pires sans OC, le Hush est conçu pour le silence pas les perfs thermiques, j'ai prévu l'achat d'un meilleur ventirad pour le proc. Donc je peut pas dire.

----------

## Pixys

mets un ventirad qui tiens la route, un Noctua par exemple...

----------

## gglaboussole

effectivement ça à l'air sympa: http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00081308.html

940 grammes ! impressionnant...

----------

## Pixys

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> effectivement ça à l'air sympa: http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00081308.html
> 
> 940 grammes ! impressionnant...

 

ils sont extrèmement performants, plus encore que les Zalman.

Autre point intéressant, ils sont très silencieux.

Et puis compte tenu de ta config tu n'es plus à ça près  :Wink: 

Maintenant, il faut voir : j'ai un core 2 duo E6320 surmonté d'un Noctua NH U12P, il fait 30°C dans la pièce, je viens de terminer une compile d'OOo, les coeurs sont à 50/51°C donc par rapport à tes valeurs le gain ne vaut peut-être pas le coût.

EDIT : tiens, c'est marrant, le Bios me donne une température de proc à 34°C, une température système à 42°C soit des valeurs bien différentes de lm_sensors... qui croire ?

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci pour tes conseils,

C'est vrai que question budget je suis plus à ça près...et c'est un bel objet...

Par contre est ce vraiment utile ? Quand je vois les avis des utilisateurs sur le lien que j'ai posté et que certains parlent de températures de 95 ou 100...°C   :Shocked:  je savais même pas qu'un cpu pouvais monter aussi haut !

Alors je vais peut être pas trop m'inquiéter...

----------

## mrpouet

Ben moi pour tout vous dire , j'hésite vraiment entre un core 2 quad et un core i7 (je penche plutot pour le second actuellement) pour mon futur desktop.

En attendant il y a une énorme différente de prix entre le i7 2.66Ghz le i7 3Ghz (appart la fréquence des cores le reste c'est idem) soit environ 250 €   :Shocked:  .

Le bon plan serait de prendre le 2.66Ghz et de l'overclocké à 3Ghz... mais bon aprés il faut voir   :Smile: 

Aprés je peux me permettre de casser un peut mon budget, mais quitte à prendre quelque chose de chère, prendre quelque chose de bien aussi c'est pas plus mal  :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

C'est clair que la différence entre le "petit" i7 et celui qui vient juste après (940) est colossale....si je suis resté sur le 920 c'est que tous les tests que j'ai pu lire montre une différence très faible entre le 920 et le 940, ne justifiant pas l'écart de prix... en revanche l'écart de perf entre un 920 et un gros  core 2 quad  est quand même substantielle...

J'ai lu aussi que les i7 supportaient très bien l'OC....mais je compte pas y toucher...à part ma RAM que j'ai donc "OC" à 1600, je laisse tout par défaut..je me fais bien assez plaisir !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrpouet

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> en revanche l'écart de perf entre un 920 et un gros  core 2 quad  est quand même substantielle...

 

Par exemple sur quoi ? te casses pas la tête dans le détails toute façon j'yrai lire des benchs avant de me décider  :Wink: 

et t'en fais pas niveau overcloking çà sera fait sous l'oeuil de mon père (il bosses dans l'élec), niveaux voltage des coeurs surtout pour éviter la boulette (çà fairait chère la boulette quand même   :Laughing:  )

----------

## gglaboussole

Ben par exemple sur le site d'intel :

http://www.intel.com/performance/desktop/consumer.htm

Certes ce sont des benchs constructeurs mais il y a en des tas d'autres.. sur harware.fr par ex....

Lorsque j'ai voulu faire mon upgrade je me suis moi même posé la question...core duo quad pour profiter de la baisse des prix ou i7... ce que j'ai retenu c'est que l'architecture nehalem apportait un gros plus par rapport à la génération précédente mais que l'écart de perfs entre les différents i7  ne valait pas la peine de casser sa tirelire...en attendant les nouvelles version le 920 m'est apparu comme le meilleur choix

----------

## mrpouet

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Ben par exemple sur le site d'intel :
> 
> http://www.intel.com/performance/desktop/consumer.htm
> 
> Certes ce sont des benchs constructeurs mais il y a en des tas d'autres.. sur harware.fr par ex....
> ...

 

Effectivement, çà a l'air trés prométteur  :Smile: 

Ouai enfin le tout c'est d'avoir quelque chose qui envoit du steak à la compile (mon bench à moi çà sera boost en compile et en test   :Laughing:  ),

et que çà tienne bien la route pour des trucs qu'on va faire à la fac (genre du gros multithreading), puis bon voilà .

Par contre vu les prix des i7 4-coeurs, je veux même pas voir les 8-coeurs, çà doit douller quand même ^^

----------

## kwenspc

Ça serait intéressant de voir un bench contre des Xeon quad core qui ont 12Mo de cache (contre 8 pour les I7)

----------

## mrpouet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ça serait intéressant de voir un bench contre des Xeon quad core qui ont 12Mo de cache (contre 8 pour les I7)

 

je serai également curieux de constater la différence, apparement les i7 on un 3-eme niveau de cache, si quelqu'un est callé hardware çà donne quoi en plus ? (théoriquement je suppose moins de defaut de cache, mais bon entre un cache L2 8mo et un cache L3 8mo, et 256Ko de L2, çà fait une grosse différence ?)

----------

## kwenspc

 *mrpouet wrote:*   

>  mais bon entre un cache L2 8mo et un cache L3 8mo, et 256Ko de L2, çà fait une grosse différence ?)

 

Plus le n est petit dans la dénomination Ln plus ce cache est proche de la vitesse de cœur sachant que L1 est à la vitesse du cœur. Comme ça je dirais que c'est mieux d'avoir 8Mo en L2 qu'en L3. Après le bus principal (sa vitesse et sa bande passante) sont très importants.

----------

## mrpouet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *mrpouet wrote:*    mais bon entre un cache L2 8mo et un cache L3 8mo, et 256Ko de L2, çà fait une grosse différence ?) 
> 
> Plus le n est petit dans la dénomination Ln plus ce cache est proche de la vitesse de cœur sachant que L1 est à la vitesse du cœur. Comme ça je dirais que c'est mieux d'avoir 8Mo en L2 qu'en L3. Après le bus principal (sa vitesse et sa bande passante) sont très importants.

 

intérrèssant à savoir  :Smile: , quel interêt alors ont ils à te fournir un 3-ème niveaux de cache alors ? peut être à cause du nombre important de coeurs nop (de 2 à 8 ) ? (en fonction de si ces caches sont partagés ou non sans doute...)

----------

## kwenspc

Hum je te renvois à la théorie sur l'archi des pc au pif: http://www.unixgarden.com/index.php/comprendre/larchitecture-dun-pc

le cache permet de contre balancer la faiblesse qui se situe au niveau du bus mémoire principale: la lenteur. Ce qui fait que sans cache le CPU passerait le plus clair de son temps à poireauter en attendant que les blocs d'instructions à exécuter viennent à lui. Après y différents niveau de cache pour pouvoir rester dans des coûts de production acceptable (plus le cache est rapide plus il coute cher il me semble), donc un gros cache L3, un cache L2 de taille moyenne et un cache L1 tout petit. Le truc c'est que les bus mémoire entre chaque sont à chaque fois plus rapide et avec une meilleur bande passante que le bus mémoire principal. 

Mais sinon oui, vu la multiplication du nombre de cœur mieux veut un gros cache L3 communs à tous (L2 aussi je crois?) afin de tirer parti de la capacité de calcul de chacun, et chaque cœur a son cache L1 qui lui est propre. 

Enfin grosso modo.

----------

## mrpouet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais sinon oui, vu la multiplication du nombre de cœur mieux veut un gros cache L3 communs à tous (L2 aussi je crois?) afin de tirer parti de la capacité de calcul de chacun, et chaque cœur a son cache L1 qui lui est propre. 

 

Ah voilà ce que je voulais savoir  :Smile: , sinon merci du liens je vais y aller faire un tour, j'ai juste des notions trés basique sur les architecture qu'on à vue à la fac, en gros çà se résume à la base des architecture sur procésseur 8 bits... (c'est pour dire), en gros ce qu'est un cache à quoi çà sert (mais en trés trés gros) le fonctionnement d'un proco etc... mais vu l'évolution depuis, il faudrait grandement que je me mette à jour sur le sujet.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Je suis en train de jouer avec cpufreq...

J'aimerai arriver "graphiquement" à baisser la fréquence de mes 8 cores en même temps... à l'unisson...

avec l'applet de gnome je ne peux en effet modifier les gouvernor ou la frequence que cpu par cpu....c'est un peu lourd   :Confused:  ...

Je ne souhaite pas être en "ondemand" mais gérer à la main un état qui s'appliquerait à tous mes cpu en un clic...

En fait laisser le governor performance par défaut et quand je me sers moins de la machine réduire sa conso d'un clic de souris..

Mettre ondemand par défaut sur un pc de bureau ne me plait pas car je me dis (mais peut être que je me trompe...) qu'il y a toujours une petite latence avant que la sauce soit envoyée...

Quelqu'un aurait une idée à me donner ?

----------

## mrpouet

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Je suis en train de jouer avec cpufreq...
> 
> J'aimerai arriver "graphiquement" à baisser la fréquence de mes 8 cores en même temps... à l'unisson...
> 
> avec l'applet de gnome je ne peux en effet modifier les gouvernor ou la frequence que cpu par cpu....c'est un peu lourd   ...
> ...

 

Sinon tu as gnome-power-manager, en allant activer /apps/gnome-power-manager/ui/cpufreq_show dans gconf, tu devrait avoir la partie gui cpufreq (dans gpm-prefs), et tu peux donc choisir ton gouvernor par default sur AC et batterie.

celà dit çà va peut être pas te convenir ... ?

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci pour ta réponse mais effectivement je ne pense pas que ça me convienne car je veux faire ça à la main et pas automatiquement... de plus dans gconf j'ai pas les clés relatives à cpufreq que tu cites...j'ai recompilé gnome-power-manger au cas où mais pas plus...

Pour le moment je me suis créé un applet tiroir dans lequel j'ai mis 8 applets de contrôle cpu et je les change un à un...pfff !

Edit : Pour les clés j'avais pas lu les instructions : To enable frequency scaling interface, use the following command:

  	gconftool-2 /apps/gnome-power-manager/ui/cpufreq_show

----------

## kwenspc

Bizarre cette historie. Est ce que tu as les options relatives au CPU group/user scheduler dans ton noyau? 

Je vois vraiment pas pourquoi le scaling s'adapte à chaque cœur...

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut kwenspc...

Et bien non...je n'ai pas ces options car j'en avais eu un très mauvais souvenir :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-675590-highlight-avertissement.html

Du coup je ne les ai pas activé pour ma nouvelle config :

```

<*> Kernel .config support                                        

 [*]   Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz          

(18) Kernel log buffer size (16 => 64KB, 17 => 128KB)           

 [ ] Group CPU scheduler                                          

 [ ] Control Group support  --->                                  

 [ ] Create deprecated sysfs layout for older userspace tools     

 [ ] Kernel->user space relay support (formerly relayfs)           

 *- Namespaces support                                           

 [*]   UTS namespace                                                

 [*]   IPC namespace 

```

C'est bien à ça que tu fais allusion ???

Sinon dans cpu frequency scaling j'ai mis :

```

[*] CPU Frequency scaling                                         

[ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging                                   

  <*>   CPU frequency translation statistics                        

  [ ]     CPU frequency translation statistics details            

  Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->              

 -*-   'performance' governor                                    

 <*>   'powersave' governor                                      

 <*>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling       

 <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                         

 <*>   'conservative' cpufreq governor                            

** CPUFreq processor drivers ***                       

 <M>   ACPI Processor P-States driver                            

 < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!                            

  < >   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep (deprecated)                     

 < >   Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation                          

        *** shared options ***                              

      

        
```

Et bien sût je load au démarrage le module  acpi-cpufreq

----------

## kwenspc

Hum tu devrais pouvoir te passer d'un démon amha, cu que tu cherches à modifier les états manuellement. Sinon pour ce qui est de toucher tous les cpu, du coup je ne vois pas.

----------

## El_Goretto

Un script, screugneux!  :Smile: 

Vous n'allez pas vous plaindre qu'on a enfin une gestion de l'energie par core, depuis les i7... ingrats  :Razz: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Et oui j'ai bien pensé à un petit script...et comme je veux que ce soit graphique je pourrai tout simplement me créer une entrée exécutable dans un terminal dans le menu de gnome avec une jolie icone...sudo mon script et voilà...

Un mode performance et un mode ondemand ou powersave....

Mais je sais pas trop comment m'y prendre....

N'étant pas le seul  à avoir quelques core (ne serait ce que tous ceux qui ont des duo ou des quad) je m'étais dis qu'ils avaient peu être le même problème pratique que moi et... qu'il existait une appli pour ça...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Dis, je me permets de te demander à combien de pépètes environ ça t'est revenu tout ça? (juste la tour)

C'est pas que mon Athlon xp 2600+ tire la djeule... il m'est fidèle depuis des lustres... mais bon, la lente démocratisation des résolutions HD commence à jouer contre lui quand même!

----------

## mrpouet

D'aprés ce que j'ai trouvé sur le net, je pense prendre le même genre de métériel (peut être un peut moins de ram par contre), j'en suis à environs 730 euros (sans la carte graphique)

----------

## Temet

Bah la CG je suis obligé de changer... même si c'est une 7600 GT et que j'ai pas besoin de plus, c'est une AGP...

----------

## kwenspc

mrpouet: tu parles bien d'exactement la même config que gglaboussole sauf la CG et moins de ram?

----------

## Temet

Ca me parait peu ce que tu avances ^^

Autant attendre la réponse directe de l'intéresser, le but étant de ne pas perdre 15 minutes à fouiller des prix sur le ouèbe ^^

Où ça un flemmard ...

... surtout qu'en plus je l'ai fait sur rue-montgallet et j'en suis à plus de 1000 euros en ne prenant que 4 Go de Ram  :Wink: 

----------

## mrpouet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ca me parait peu ce que tu avances ^^
> 
> Autant attendre la réponse directe de l'intéresser, le but étant de ne pas perdre 15 minutes à fouiller des prix sur le ouèbe ^^
> 
> Où ça un flemmard ...
> ...

 

proco

carte mère

barettes de ram

= 562 euros.

tu rajoutes un WD à ~179 euros, le compte y est à quelque chose prés, j'ai le clavier, la souris, j'ai juste une CG à me prendre et voilou (une bon marché pour ce que je fais avec...)

@kwenspc: regardes mes liens, c'est étroitement la même chose (à quelque chose prés bien entendu)

PS: appart une toute petite différence sur la ram

----------

## kwenspc

joli matos. la CM par contre faudra m'expliquer à quoi servent tous ces port pci express 16x. c'est un peu trop "gamer oriented" (à moins aussi qu'on soit grapheux, dev 3d ...)

Mais je reste dubitatif. Vous avez interêt à acheter un truc pareil? En dehors de la compétition "puissance"  :Wink: 

Bon c'est sûr les compiles Gentoo ça va poutrer un max. Mais je vois sur mon quad core c'est déjà bien sympa.

Sauf bien sûr si vous renouvelez vos pc très rarement.

----------

## gglaboussole

Alors le budget tout ldlc (c'est pas pour leur faire de la pub mais mon petit assembleur de quartier à succombé à la crise et c'etait mon premier achat chez eux: rien à dire,conseils, délais, petits cadeaux...)

1453.73 € avec 4 % de remise port compris et pack confort compris (en gros la reprise des frais de retour tout le temps de la garantie). J'ai gardé mon écran d'origine, un samsung syncmaster 204B (20 pouces carré 1600X1200) ainsi que tous mes périphs

mais ça a déjà baissé !

Mon athlon xp 2600+ datait de 2004 (et c'était un matos fin de vie à l'époque de mon achat).

Il marchait très bien mais une prime innatendue de 1500 € ainsi qu'un changement de vie prof m'ont poussé à me faire plaisir avant noël   :Laughing: 

En effet je suis conseiller de clientèle depuis 13 ans (j'en ai 35 bientôt   :Crying or Very sad:  ) et le dégout du commerce m'a poussé à me réorienter...A la rentrée je retourne à la fac pour faire un DUT d'informatique en année spéciale (1an) avec la chance de garder mon CDI et mon salaire (un congé individuel de formation pour ceux qui connaissent...  :Wink:  )

Je voulais donc un matos sérieux et prendre un peu d'avance sur l'obsolescence rapide...

C'est Gentoo qui est à l'origine de ma passion pour l'informatique et je compte bien la garder !

Mes objectifs dans ma config étaient les suivants:

-ne plus subir les temps de compil :donc un bon cpu +beaucoup de ram pour monter /var/tmp/portage et /tmp en ram (de plus vu ce que je vais  faire en septembre et après je risque d'avoir besoin d'un windows que je compte installer en virtualisation et avoir beaucoup de ram pour me servir de mon sytème tout en faisant tourner un vista ou un seven ce sera pas du luxe)

-bien que je ne sois pas gamer je voulais une carte video correcte pour les effets eyes candies, et je fais pas mal de photo et vidéo également

-une bonne carte son pour que mon ampli NAD (futur car pour le moment j'ai un Luxman "vintage" qui en peut plus) et mes JM LAB puissent donner de l'ampleur à mes .flac

-un dd rapide pour un system qui répond au moindre clic (mais pas ssd car j'ai pas encore confiance...)

-une bonne alim et du matos de marque gage de fiabilité (je l'espere!)

Et puis à 35 balais je suis toujours un gosse et vous auriez vu ma tête quand j'ai déballé tout ces éléments électroniques colorés et magnifiques....y a pas de mal à se faire plaisir non ?

A part ça je suis toujours preneur si quelqu'un peut me mettre sur la piste d'un petit script groupant mes cpu pour le bien de la planète...  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Bon je crois qu'il y a rien à redire, surtout quand on a des JM LAb  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gglaboussole

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Bon je crois qu'il y a rien à redire, surtout quand on a des JM LAb 

 

Je vois qu'il y a des connaisseurs   :Wink: 

@ mrpouet Ca à déjà baissé effectivement mais dans ma config t'oublies la carte son le deuxieme dur,  l'alim, la tour, les graveurs...

le 02/06 je payais juste le cpu 285 € + 229 € la cm + 219 € les 12 Go de ram = 733 €

----------

## Temet

Non non, j'ai pas dit que y avait de mal, au contraire... j'ai juste du mal à dépenser 1000 euros pour un ordi alors que le mien marche très bien ^^.

J'ai été élevé comme ça, à ne pas acheter ce qui n'est pas nécessaire (sauf de temps en temps, mais pas 1000 roros ^^).

----------

## gglaboussole

Ne t'inquietes pas Temet je n'avais pas mal pris du tout ta remarque   :Very Happy: 

C'est vrai qu'à la base je suis plutôt d'accord avec toi et fait de même (de mémoire j'avais payé mon xp2600 50 € alors qu'il était à presque 500 à sa sortie... 1 ou 2 mois après mon achat ils en vendaient plus)

----------

## mrpouet

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ mrpouet Ca à déjà baissé effectivement mais dans ma config t'oublies la carte son le deuxieme dur,  l'alim, la tour, les graveurs...
> 
> le 02/06 je payais juste le cpu 285 € + 229 € la cm + 219 € les 12 Go de ram = 733 €

 

Ca à bien baissé quand même effectivement  :Smile: 

Concernant l'âge de mon pc actuel, il date de 2004, donc çà fait vieillo, et mal à la compile.

Je ne change mon pc qu'assez rarement, mais quand c'est le cas, j'aime me faire plaisir  :Smile: .

Car bon actuellement, avec mon bousin quand je me tappes des patchs à faire pour webkit-gtk ou evolution, aille aille aille, mon pauvre Athlon XP+1800 (un acer en plus ^^) il n'en voit plus le bout à force...   :Laughing: 

----------

## nonas

C'est fou le prix de la ram !

Quand je me souviens que 1 Go de DDR m'avait coûté un bras il y a bientôt 5 ans.  :Shocked: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Bon aujourd'hui j'ai eu des "temperature above threshold..." lors de la compil de wine je dois donc revoir tout ça sous peine de ne pouvoir utiliser mon PC que le soir. 

Je pense metre un Scythe MUGEN II et changer de boîtier pour un Antec 902

Entre un boitier dit silencieux qui fait turbiner les ventilos à fond et un boitier bien ventilé je pense finalement que le deuxième chois sera plus silencieux et mieux pour le matos !

----------

## mrpouet

Mais c'est un vrai réacteur ton truc   :Very Happy: 

bon okay => [ ]   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Bon aujourd'hui j'ai eu des "temperature above threshold..." lors de la compil de wine je dois donc revoir tout ça sous peine de ne pouvoir utiliser mon PC que le soir. 
> 
> 

 

Ça rappelle pas de bons souvenirs ça.. pentium E prescott... les bouzins même en watercooling acharné je descendais qu'à 75° en compil   :Rolling Eyes: 

Il fait un peu "tuning" l'antec 902. Perso je préfère le P180B, tellement discret, classe, silencieux et qui refroidit au poil le tout. Apparemment il est plus vendu le 183 ayant pris la relève (moins classe je trouve)

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   Bon aujourd'hui j'ai eu des "temperature above threshold..." lors de la compil de wine je dois donc revoir tout ça sous peine de ne pouvoir utiliser mon PC que le soir. 
> 
>  
> 
> Ça rappelle pas de bons souvenirs ça.. pentium E prescott... les bouzins même en watercooling acharné je descendais qu'à 75° en compil  
> ...

 

Ha bah en parlant de ça, j'ai trouvé pourquoi mon laptop surchauffait même au repos (et atteignait 120°C en compilation avant de couper, oui la limite est placée haute sur ce laptop...), j'ai remarqué qu'yavait plus du tout d'air qui sortait du ventilo, alors que je passais régulièrement l'aspirateur dans la bête pour virer les poussières. Et bah en démontant complètement le ventilo, yavait un épais (5mm) mur de poussière compact coincé sur la grille en lamelles en sortie, et c'était bien planqué à l'intérieur... J'ai gagné 40°C de moins en nettoyant tout ça (et en rajoutant un coup de pate thermique sur le processeur au passage), et pas plus de 70°C en compilation.  :Smile: 

</mavie>

----------

## kwenspc

Ouais avec les laptops l'entretien c'est: démontage en règle et passage à l'air sec sous pression, aspiration et pinceau même. Seulement faut plus être sous garantie...

----------

## ppg

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   Bon aujourd'hui j'ai eu des "temperature above threshold..." lors de la compil de wine je dois donc revoir tout ça sous peine de ne pouvoir utiliser mon PC que le soir. 
> 
>  
> 
> Ça rappelle pas de bons souvenirs ça.. pentium E prescott... les bouzins même en watercooling acharné je descendais qu'à 75° en compil  
> ...

 

Très bon choix, seul bémol conçernant le 3 ventillo du boitier, il est placé trop près de l'alim et les cables qui sortent de l'alim frottent et l'empêche de tourner (ou alors font du bruit en le ralentissant).

J'ai du me résigner à le laisser débranché.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   Bon aujourd'hui j'ai eu des "temperature above threshold..." lors de la compil de wine je dois donc revoir tout ça sous peine de ne pouvoir utiliser mon PC que le soir. 
> 
>  
> 
> Ça rappelle pas de bons souvenirs ça.. pentium E prescott... les bouzins même en watercooling acharné je descendais qu'à 75° en compil  
> ...

  Je ne le trouve pas si tunning que ça le 902, il est voyant d'accord mais j'ai vu beaucoup pire ! Et puis j'aime les leds bleus  :Embarassed: 

Et pour le prix du 183 qui n'a que peu de ventilateurs fournis tu as le 1200, un grand tour très complet, alors...

----------

## Oupsman

 *ppg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Très bon choix, seul bémol conçernant le 3 ventillo du boitier, il est placé trop près de l'alim et les cables qui sortent de l'alim frottent et l'empêche de tourner (ou alors font du bruit en le ralentissant).
> 
> J'ai du me résigner à le laisser débranché.

 

Les Antec sont en général de très bons boitiers. J'ai un NSK4000, un Sonata III et un 300. Le 300 contient mon serveur WHS, et j'ai aucun souci d'aucune sorte avec ce boitier. J'en dirais pas autant des autres boitiers dans lesquels j'avais mon serveur avant  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## novazur

Perso, j'aime bien les Lian.

----------

## gglaboussole

Et moi je suis content de mon gigabyte triton...beau, sobre, fonctionnel et finalement il refroidit bien par rapport au T° que je peux lire ça et là... et pour moins de 60 €   :Smile:  (sans alim)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Oui mais chez Lian Li t'a l'entrée de l'entrée de gamme pour ce prix...

Sinon c'est vrai qu'ils font de petites merveilles.

Perso quitte a vider mon portefuilles je prendrait plutot un Mozart TX

----------

## mrpouet

je me dis qu'au niveau de la températeur çà pourra pas être pire que mon athlonXP ou que mon AMD Turion64 X2, les deux chauffent ^^.

Une bonne tours Antec comme je fais à chaque fois, + deux ventilo devant qui aspirent et deux derrière qui soufflent, avec un bon ventilo sur le proco çà devrait le faire je pense (ne pas dépasser 60°C pendant la compile je trouve çà correct, aprés tout dépend ce que l'on compile aussi...)

----------

## Biloute

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Je suis en train de jouer avec cpufreq...
> 
> J'aimerai arriver "graphiquement" à baisser la fréquence de mes 8 cores en même temps... à l'unisson...
> 
> avec l'applet de gnome je ne peux en effet modifier les gouvernor ou la frequence que cpu par cpu....c'est un peu lourd   ...
> ...

 

Je me demande si tu as vraiment une grosse différence entre performance et ondemand. Le temps d'adaptation de la fréquence doit être hyper rapide sur ce genre de machine.

Sur mon core 2 duo L7500 linux ne m'affiche que les c-state C0 C1 C2 C3 alors qu'il existe le C4 voir même le C5.

Alors je me demandais pour le corei7, qui supporte le c-state C6, est-ce que le noyau linux affiche plus de 4 états?

----------

## gglaboussole

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sur mon core 2 duo L7500 linux ne m'affiche que les c-state C0 C1 C2 C3 alors qu'il existe le C4 voir même le C5.
> 
> Alors je me demandais pour le corei7, qui supporte le c-state C6, est-ce que le noyau linux affiche plus de 4 états?

 

J'avoue ne pas comprendre ta question Biloute   :Embarassed: 

Dans mon bios j'ai bien une section intitulée C3/C6/C7 support qui par défaut est désactivée... à ce que j'ai compris cela sert à diminuer la fréquence du cpu à l'extinction de la machine...

Tu peux me donner plus de détails sur cette fonction et son utilité ?

Edit : aprés avoir activé cete fonction dans mon bios voilà ce que j'ai dans dmesg :

```

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

```

----------

## Biloute

Oui c'est ça.

Pour être plus précis, chez moi c'est dans

```
cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/power 

active state:            C0

max_cstate:              C8

maximum allowed latency: 16000 usec

states:

    C1:                  type[C1] promotion[--] demotion[--] latency[001] usage[00000152] duration[00000000000000000000]

    C2:                  type[C2] promotion[--] demotion[--] latency[001] usage[00005824] duration[00000000000000426226]

    C3:                  type[C3] promotion[--] demotion[--] latency[017] usage[00715105] duration[00000018424649032385]
```

les C4 et autres C ne sont pas détaillés alors je me demandais si il y en avait plus sur le i7

----------

## gglaboussole

Le retour de ta commande donne ceci chez moi :

```

jerome@laboussole ~/Desktop $ cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/power 

active state:            C0

max_cstate:              C8

maximum allowed latency: 2000000000 usec

states:

    C1:                  type[C1] promotion[--] demotion[--] latency[001] usage[00000009] duration[00000000000000000000]

    C2:                  type[C2] promotion[--] demotion[--] latency[001] usage[00001214] duration[00000000000008426566]

    C3:                  type[C3] promotion[--] demotion[--] latency[001] usage[00043742] duration[00000018421547643753]

```

----------

## Leander256

Sur mon T7200 cette commande me renvoie à peu près pareil, par contre powertop trouve un C4:

```
Cn                Avg residency       P-states (frequencies)

C0 (cpu running)        ( 9.5%)         2.01 Ghz     2.2%

polling           0.0ms ( 0.0%)         2.00 Ghz     0.0%

C1 mwait          0.0ms ( 0.0%)         1.60 Ghz     0.0%

C2 mwait          0.1ms ( 0.1%)         1200 Mhz     0.0%

C4 mwait          1.6ms (90.5%)          800 Mhz    97.8%
```

Je vous laisse méditer là-dessus (et tester chez vous)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Bon l'autre jour les problèmes de températures c'était le câble d'alimentation du CPU qui bloquait le ventilateur arrière  :Embarassed: 

Je dois donc toujours améliorer mon refroidissement mais c'est moins urgent.

J'ai commandé un kit 3x2go OCZ 1333mhz cas 7 pour voir si mes problèmes de mémoire viennent d'une incompatibilité.

Au passage si quelqu'un sait ce qu'il faut mettre dans /etc/sensors.conf pour avoir des voltages corrects avec ma EX58-UD4P (chipset it8720) parce-que là c'est n'imp :

```
in0: +0.99 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +4.08 V)

in1: +1.52 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +4.08 V)

in2: +0.14 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +4.08 V)

in3: +2.90 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +4.08 V)

in4: +0.51 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +4.08 V)

in5: +0.00 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +4.08 V) ALARM

in6: +0.26 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +4.08 V)

in7: +0.00 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +4.08 V) ALARM

in8: +3.23 V

```

Et c'est possible de monitorer ma CG nVidia via lm-sensors (chipset ADT7473) ou je suis obligé de passer par nvclock ? lm-sensors connait ce chipset mais n'affiche aucune info.

----------

## gglaboussole

Moi aussi j'ai n'importe quoi pour les voltages...(par contre le reste est ok)

Je n'utilise pas lm-sensors mais j'ai activé le support pour le chip IT87xx dans le kernel...

J'ai l'impression que le problème vient de la conception de cette carte mère...en effet dans le bios je n'ai pas tous les voltages comme j'avais sur mes autres machines...s'il n'y a pas de capteurs pour toutes les valeurs de tensions pas étonnant que lm-sensors chie dans la colle...

En revanche malgré mes recherches je n'ai toujours pas compris l'utilité de ces "c-state"...

Par rapport à un gouverneur ondemand que font ils de plus ? si j'ai bien compris ils "coupent" plus ou moins complètement l'activité et donc la conso d'un cpu suivants plusieurs modes plus ou moins poussés...

Mais : -est ce nécessaire avec un gouverneur ondemand (c'est pas ce qu'il fait déjà ) ?

         -est ce activé lorsque le gouverneur est performance ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Quote:*   

> s'il n'y a pas de capteurs pour toutes les valeurs de tensions pas étonnant que lm-sensors chie dans la colle...

 

Oui mais y'a le +5V sur in3 et ses valeurs sont aussi exotiques...

----------

## gglaboussole

Pas trop exotique avec le support IT87xx dans le noyau... +4.87 chez moi donné par gkrellm, comme dans le bios...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

et tu dis que tu as pas lm_sensors d'installé ?

Je me demande où dans gkrellm va chercher ses valeurs, sûrement un path perdu au fond de /sys 

Je vais voir ça.

----------

## gglaboussole

non je n'ai jamais utilisé lm_sensors... j'ai toujours seulement activé le support qui correspondait à la sonde de ma CM en dur et ensuite ce sont des applis quelconques qui me lisent les valeurs (gkrellm, screenlets, gnome-applet..)

----------

## mrpouet

Moi perso j'utilise conky pour la température et la fréquence des coeurs pour le moment çà donne plutot pas mal  :Smile:  .

@gglaboussole : rhaaa cette histoire de voltage des coeurs par le bios me chagrine pour ta CM, car je comptais prendre étroitement la même 

(étant donné que tu nous rapportes un bon feedback autant en profiter), un pote à moi il avait eu le même genre de problême, et il avait crisé, du coup il était passé à coreboot (sa CM était officiellement supportée bien entendu)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Bon avec gkrellm y'a déjà le +5V de correct.

in8 doit correspondre au 3.3v

Y'a aussi un capteur pour le vCore dans le bios, mais je vois pas à quoi il correspond

----------

## gglaboussole

Perso je suis pas trop géné par ce manque d'info sur les tensions .. j'avoue ne jamais les regarder...

Tant que les  T° elles sont correctes ça me va...  :Smile: 

----------

## mrpouet

Bon ben grâce à ton trés bon feeback, voilà ce que je pense me monter :

- Processeur INTEL Core i7 920 - 2.66 GHz - Cache L2 8 Mo	

- Carte mère Gigabyte EX58-UD4P - Socket LGA 1366 - Chipset Intel X58 Express

- Mémoire Kit de 2 Barrettes CORSAIR DDR3 PC3-10666 - 2 x 2 Go (4 Go) 1333 MHz - CAS 9 - TW3X4G1333C9

- Disque Dur Interne 3.5'' 150 Go 16 Mo 10 000 tr/min - SATA II - Bulk - VelociRaptor - WD1500HLFS

- Carte Graphique Geforce 9500GT - 1024 Mo DDR2 - PCI-Express 16X/PCI-Express 2.0

-> Chipset de son inclut, j'ai la tours, j'ai le clavier et la souris, avec une alim de 350W (à confirmer).

-> J'hésite encore concernant la ram, peut être 6Go  :Razz: 

-> A noter que je ne suis pas un gamer.

EDIT: oops, j'ai oublié le graveur xD

----------

## gglaboussole

Cool ! Un converti   :Wink: 

Alors pour la ram -ça à fait un peu débat au début du sujet- il te faut 3 barrettes si tu veux profiter du triple  channel... 3X1 3X2 à toi de voir ! Si tu penses que le triple channel c'est de la foutaise alors ok...

Corsair est un excellent choix   :Laughing:   mais si je pouvais revenir en arrière je prendrais pas du 1600...

La remarque d'el goretto m'a poussé à faire quelques recherche et c'est vrai les i7 ne supporte pas (officiellement) une vitesse supérieure  à 1066... c'est donc bien de l' OC : plus de garantie au delà de 1066 , 10 bons degrés en plus et un gain sur les temps de compil de 5 % m'ont fait changer d'avis..

J'ai redescendu ma ram à 1066 (en désactivant xmp dans le bios) du coup elle passe en cas 8 au lieu de 9, par contre j'ai passé le enhanced de turbo à extreme..

Ca marche très bien et je suis tout autant comblé !

Du coup viser une ram qui tourne moins vite mais qui offre un cas latency < est peut être un meilleur choix..

Ayant acheté une Xonar je n'ai jamais testé le chipset son intégré et donc je ne peux pas te dire ce que j'en pense.

Si tu compte overclocker (comme tu le disais plus haut...) assures toi que ton alim sera suffisante

----------

## mrpouet

Ou là oui effectivement si je peux profiter du Triple channel, pourquoi pas  :Very Happy: ,

okay merci de l'info je vais faire gaffe au niveaux de la ram  :Wink: 

EDIT: je vais me renseigner quand même niveau alim...

3 x 2Go 1066 Mhz alors...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'ai commandé un kit OCZ DDR3 10666 (1333Mhz) cas 7-7-7-20 (on doit pouvoir descendre en 6-6-6-18 en 1066Mhz s'il marche bien sur cette CM je vous dis.

Au passage expédié aujourd'hui  :Cool: 

EDIT: et vaut mieux éviter les modules 1600Mhz et plus pour l'instant : http://www.clubic.com/actualite-287138-pannes-elpida-corsair-stoppe-ventes.html

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Bon j'ai reçu ma mem OCZ et même problème ce n'est donc pas un problème de compatibilité.

La CM a déjà été echangé reste à voir le proc.

Sinon à part ça ils sont très biens ces modules, le bios les donnes avec un cas de 7-7-7-16 ce qui est très bon !

----------

## mrpouet

Un petit up pour vous dire que je vais acheter ma machine de guerre en sortant du boulot ce soir, et qu'a mon prochain post je devrait vous parlé depuis mon core i7, hehe  :Very Happy: 

message complement sans importances au final   :Embarassed: 

EDIT: je l'ai çà y est, c'est vrai que c'est que du bonheur, on a même pas cligné des yeux qu'il a dejà emergé 2 paquets   :Laughing: 

----------

## gglaboussole

 *mrpouet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> message complement sans importances au final  
> 
> 

 

Mais non mais non !  C'est le [Off] du i7 ici ! 

Alors t'as pris quoi finalement ??

@GentooUser@Clubic:

Ca doit être très énervant ton truc...si même le SAV trouve rien !

Si ça se trouve ton problème d'instabilité c'est un truc à la con qui te le créé, genre periph de merde qu'on soupçonne même pas...

Tellement improbable que t'y penses même pas....débranches tout, laisses le mini une tour un clavier un écran une souris (voire même test avec un autre clavier ou une autre souris) et sruptes tes logs 

J'essaierai aussi avec un autre OS, genre une ubuntu en livecd que tu laisses tourner 24 h pour écarter toute config plus ou moins ésotérique du kernel...

Si ça venait de ton cpu, un truc aussi exigeant qu'une compil de gcc foirerait à tous les coups...non ?

----------

## mrpouet

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alors t'as pris quoi finalement ??
> 
> 

 

- Core i7 920 2.66Ghz (overcloké à 2.8 pour le moment)

- CM Gigabit EX58-UD4P

- Mem kit 3x2Go DDR3 Corsair 1066 Mhz

- WD 300 Go, 10000 tr/mn, Velociraptor , SATA2 Bulk

- GeForce 8400 Gs 256 Mo DDR2 (appart faire tourner compiz avec m'en branle)

- Alimentation Corsait 450W

voilou voilou  :Smile: 

hey hey depuis un stage 2 (je voulais vraiment tester la bête) ya tout qui tourne dejà, avec gnome de completement installé  :Smile: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Héhé ça doit te faire bizarre après l'athlon   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Edit: Je viens de me prendre ma première coupure d'électricité avec mon pc tout neuf..   :Crying or Very sad:   heureusement rien n'a laché, mon matos a tenu et l'ext4 aussi...

Me suis rendu compte que la batterie de mon onduleur m'avait lachée, du coup je me suis payé un eaton protection station 800 manageable par linux mais les sources fournies sur le site compilent pas...erreurs de eggstatusicon.c => 'EggStatusIconPrivate' has no member named 'blink_off' (je te dis ça comme tu développes au cas où ça te parles....) du coup me suis lancé dans la config de nut + knutclient et ben c'est pas une partie de plaisir...me suis couché à 4 h du mat mais ça marche (enfin marchouille...)

----------

## mrpouet

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Héhé ça doit te faire bizarre après l'athlon     

 

C'est comme si tu passes d'une opel corsa 1998 Essence, à une Audi Z3, le jour et la nuit  :Very Happy: 

(bon j'espère qu'il n'y a pas des connaisseurs en voitures ici , car si celà se trouve mon exemple est pitoyable)

Je vais emerger boost en faisant les test-suite  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

>  *mrpouet wrote:*   
> 
> message complement sans importances au final  
> 
>  
> ...

 

 C'est pas un problème d'instabilité c'est assez franc : une barrette dans le slot DDR3_5 => ça boot pas.

Si je monte le QPI voltage ça boot mais ça va pas loin (quelques rares fois j'arrive jusqu'à grub, une fois ça à marché je suis arrivé sous XFCE mais au reboot suivant fini)

J'ai déjà testé avec le minimum (proc, carte graphique PCI, alim et clavier de branché)

Le problème survient même dans une configuration pas tri-canal (genre DDR3_0, DDR3_1 et DDR3_5 d'utilisé)

Pour le proc les i7 embarquent leur propre contrôleur de mémoire donc si c'est lui qui merde le reste (calcul) peut ne pas être touché.

----------

## kwenspc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour le proc les i7 embarquent leur propre contrôleur de mémoire donc si c'est lui qui merde le reste (calcul) peut ne pas être touché.

 

Tiens intéressant ça. X années après AMD, Intel intègre *enfin* le contrôleur mémoire dans le CPU!

----------

## gglaboussole

Eh oui et c'est pour ça que j'ai finalement redescendu ma ram à 1066... passer le voltage à 1.65 (c'est ce qui se passe lorsque j'active le xmp) pour la faire tourner à 1600 ça tire directement sur la gueule du cpu...

----------

## mrpouet

J'ai pas capté mais qu'est ce que tu essayes de compiler ?

```

 eggstatusicon.c : 'EggStatusIconPrivate' has no member named 'blink_off'

```

Je serai tanté de dire que ce module utilises trés certainement gobject , car pour faire l'équivalent de la partie privée d'un objet en C via gobject on définit une structure que l'on typedef dans l'interface (tu dis au compilo que EggStatusIconPrivate c'est le synonyme de struct _EggStatusIconPrivate grossomodo), dont l'implémentation est masquée dans le module, s'il savère que dans le code de ce module (fichier .c) est utilisé un membre "blink_off" non déclaré dans cette structure, ben çà compile pas car il ne sait pas ce que c'est.

(celà dit j'ai besoin de voir un message plus complet, ou voir le code du module pour en dire plus, c'est juste une idée)

EDIT: du coup je fais un gros OFF au sujet   :Laughing: 

quand je dis que çà utilise certainement gobject, c'est parce que les devs qui l'utilisent nommes génèralement leur partie privée ainsi par convention

----------

## gglaboussole

merci pour ta réponse.. t'as vu que je t'ai fait un pm ?

Ce que j'essaie de compiler c'est les sources du soft de management de mon nouvel onduleur...

Dans mon pm je t'avais mis plus de détails...

et pis un off dans un Off ça passe..  :Laughing: 

----------

## mrpouet

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> merci pour ta réponse.. t'as vu que je t'ai fait un pm ?
> 
> Ce que j'essaie de compiler c'est les sources du soft de management de mon nouvel onduleur...
> 
> Dans mon pm je t'avais mis plus de détails...
> ...

 

ooops, j'avais pas vu le mp   :Embarassed: 

EDIT: je t'ai répondu normalement

----------

## mrpouet

je sais pas vous mais serieux c'est allucinant, en make -j9 en pleine compile, je suis à un load average de 2, autrement je n'utilise que 1/4 des ressources de mon système   :Shocked:  .

De deux choses l'une, soit on peut passer en make -j12 sans problêmes, soit je vais utiliser l'emerge parallèle de portage 2.2, ou soit les deux   :Laughing:  .

euh par contre... bon si çà déjà été marqué dans le post n'hésitez pas à me blamer, mais il y a un support particulier pour la température a activé dans le noyaux ? car dans /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ j'ai rien (alors que de ce coté là c'est okay coté noyaux)   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

perso, toujours mis -j nb cpu *2

certains disent nb cpu +1, d'autres nb cpu +2, d'autres encore (nb cpu *2 )+ 1 ...

À toi de voir si tu veux charger à fond ta bécane pendant les emerges ou si tu veux pouvoir l'utiliser tranquilou entre temps.

----------

## mrpouet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> perso, toujours mis -j nb cpu *2
> 
> certains disent nb cpu +1, d'autres nb cpu +2, d'autres encore (nb cpu *2 )+ 1 ...
> 
> À toi de voir si tu veux charger à fond ta bécane pendant les emerges ou si tu veux pouvoir l'utiliser tranquilou entre temps.

 

cpu * 2 je pense que tu as raison, perso mon prof de prog (un dieux) m'a toujours dit qu'un coeur est apte à gérer deux threads sans trop de difficulté (et sans pour autant que çà le surcharge), ce qui reviendrait donc à mon cas à mettre un make -j16, celà dit je pense qu'un nombre de jobs plus important risquerait de ralentir un chouilla le système (avec trop de threads c'est le risque), je vais faire des tests, et je te tiens au courant  :Wink: .

EDIT: aprés tout dépend ce que tu donnes à faire à chacun de tes threads... bien entendu

----------

## gglaboussole

Sur le post anglais "dédié" au i7  (dont j'ai perdu le lien...je ne suis pas chez moi là) certains ont fait des test sur le nombre de compil à lancer en même temps...beaucoup ont testé -j12 mais au vu des chiffres ils sont tous revenus à j-9...

quant au support dans le noyau à activer pour les temp c'est déjà évoqué un peu plus haut avec GentooUser@Clubic ( IT87xx)

pour ma part quand je compile OO je vois mes 8 core à 100 %...qu'est ce que tu appelles load average 2 ?

----------

## mrpouet

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Sur le post anglais "dédié" au i7  (dont j'ai perdu le lien...je ne suis pas chez moi là) certains ont fait des test sur le nombre de compil à lancer en même temps...beaucoup ont testé -j12 mais au vu des chiffres ils sont tous revenus à j-9...
> 
> quant au support dans le noyau à activer pour les temp c'est déjà évoqué un peu plus haut avec GentooUser@Clubic ( IT87xx)
> 
> pour ma part quand je compile OO je vois mes 8 core à 100 %...qu'est ce que tu appelles load average 2 ?

 

ah okay merci pour l'info je me doutais bien que la temp avait évoqué quelque part   :Embarassed: 

le load average c'est la charge de ton système, normalement une charge correct d'une système doit être en génèral de NB où NB est ton nombre de cpu (ou NB+1 çà dépend ce que tu fais), me concernant quand je compile je suis trés souvent à 2.5, appart pour gcc ou je monte à 8  :Smile: 

(gcc emergé en 15 minutes au fait   :Shocked:  ).

Comme je disais ouai çà nécèssite des tests, mais bon l'erreur est humaine alors je peux me tromper  :Wink: 

je vais faire une recherche sur le forum  :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

 *mrpouet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le load average c'est la charge de ton système, normalement une charge correct d'une système doit être en génèral de NB où NB est ton nombre de cpu (ou NB+1 çà dépend ce que tu fais), me concernant quand je compile je suis trés souvent à 2.5, appart pour gcc ou je monte à 8 
> 
> (gcc emergé en 15 minutes au fait   ).
> ...

 

Ok ... intéressant ça...et comment tu lis cette info ? via un soft spécifique, avec "top" ou autre chose ? (et désolé si ma question paraît bête...  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## nico_calais

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

>  *mrpouet wrote:*   
> 
> le load average c'est la charge de ton système, normalement une charge correct d'une système doit être en génèral de NB où NB est ton nombre de cpu (ou NB+1 çà dépend ce que tu fais), me concernant quand je compile je suis trés souvent à 2.5, appart pour gcc ou je monte à 8 
> 
> (gcc emergé en 15 minutes au fait   ).
> ...

 

Tu peux avoir cette info via top ou uptime et peut via d'autres commandes mais là je sais pas.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Sur le post anglais "dédié" au i7  (dont j'ai perdu le lien...je ne suis pas chez moi là) certains ont fait des test sur le nombre de compil à lancer en même temps...beaucoup ont testé -j12 mais au vu des chiffres ils sont tous revenus à j-9...
> 
> quant au support dans le noyau à activer pour les temp c'est déjà évoqué un peu plus haut avec GentooUser@Clubic ( IT87xx)
> 
> pour ma part quand je compile OO je vois mes 8 core à 100 %...qu'est ce que tu appelles load average 2 ?

 

Et pour la temperature des cores faut aussi ajouter "Intel Core (2) Duo/Solo temperature sensor" (CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP)

----------

## mrpouet

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*   Sur le post anglais "dédié" au i7  (dont j'ai perdu le lien...je ne suis pas chez moi là) certains ont fait des test sur le nombre de compil à lancer en même temps...beaucoup ont testé -j12 mais au vu des chiffres ils sont tous revenus à j-9...
> 
> quant au support dans le noyau à activer pour les temp c'est déjà évoqué un peu plus haut avec GentooUser@Clubic ( IT87xx)
> 
> pour ma part quand je compile OO je vois mes 8 core à 100 %...qu'est ce que tu appelles load average 2 ? 
> ...

 

super merci  :Smile: 

oui pour lire le load average, tu fais un coup de top

[OFF]  j'avais pas vu mais mozilla-firefox emergé en 56s   :Laughing:   [/OFF]

----------

## guilc

petite correction quand même : le load average, c'est pas la "charge" (enfin, la "charge" ça veut rien dire surtout...). C'est le nombre de process dans l'état WAIT. Comprendre donc que si tu à une load de 2, ça veut dire que tu as en moyenne 2 process en attente.

En attente de quoi ?

- En attente de CPU

- En attente d'I/O disque

- En attente de réseau

Donc un système avec une load importante est un système peu réactif car les process perdent du temps à attendre, car cette attente est bloquante.

Après l'histoire de "un charge correcte d'une système doit être en génèral de NB où NB est ton nombre de cpu", je ne sais pas trop d'où tu sors ça mrpouet  :Wink:  D'ailleurs comme l'attente n'est pas forcément du CPU... Quel que soit le nombre de CPU, si tu as une charge de 10, ça vaut dire que tu as 10 process qui attendent, donc bloquent leur exécution. C'est particulièrement sensible avec les appli desktop qui "freezent" (et ça devient rapidement pénible). que tu ais 1 ou 50 CPU, de toute manière, tu as 10 process qui attendent.

Non, la différence c'est que plus tu as de CPU, plus la load va être lente à monter (puisque tu peux gérer plus de process en parallèle). Plus tu as de bande passante disque, plus la load va être lente à monter. Et idem pour le réseau.

Après, à chacun de trouver l'équilibre, mais pour moi, un desktop qui a une load de 4 est déjà péniblement aréactif en utilisation de desktop normale. Je me contente d'un petit -j NBCPU+1 classique : le but quand même, c'est pas que ça compile le plus vite possible, mais que je puisse continuer à travailler comme si de rien n'était (non non, je ne regarde pas les lignes de gcc défiler, j'utilise mon PC à autre chose en même temps)... Mais après, chacun sa stratégie.

----------

## ghoti

 *guilc wrote:*   

> petite correction quand même : le load average, c'est pas la "charge" (enfin, la "charge" ça veut rien dire surtout...). C'est le nombre de process dans l'état WAIT. Comprendre donc que si tu à une load de 2, ça veut dire que tu as en moyenne 2 process en attente.

 

Pas nécessairement : sur un bi-proc, un load_average de 2 peut vouloir dire que deux processus utilisent les 2 procs.

Mais le même load_average sur un mono-proc implique automatiquement qu'un processus utilise le processeur et qu'un autre attend.

En résumé : load_average = moyenne du nombre de process actifs + nombre de process en WAIT sur une période de temps donnée. (sources)

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci à tous pour ces explications techniques, franchement intéressant !   :Smile: 

C'est frustrant de pas avoir ma gentoo sous la main.. je ferai bien quelques petits tests...  :Laughing: 

----------

## guilc

Juste ghoti, j'avais complètement zappé les processus actifs, merci de m'avoir corrigé  :Wink: 

----------

## Leander256

 *mrpouet wrote:*   

> [OFF]  j'avais pas vu mais mozilla-firefox emergé en 56s    [/OFF]

 

Mais même sur un Core 2 Duo ça va très vite:

```
     Tue Jul  7 20:47:08 2009 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5-r2

       merge time: 1 minute and 44 seconds.
```

En fait le plus gros du code est dans xulrunner maintenant les gars  :Wink: 

----------

## mrpouet

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

>  *mrpouet wrote:*   [OFF]  j'avais pas vu mais mozilla-firefox emergé en 56s    [/OFF] 
> 
> Mais même sur un Core 2 Duo ça va très vite:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ouai je sais, mais je disais çà surtout pour le changement par rapport à mon bousin que j'avais , avant je le compilais plutot en 10 minutes   :Wink: 

@guilc:  çà m'apprendra à ne pas parler sur le forum, le lendemain de soirée sans avoir bu un café   :Embarassed: 

(forcément ya tout qui est remué la dedans   :Laughing:  )

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

>  *mrpouet wrote:*   [OFF]  j'avais pas vu mais mozilla-firefox emergé en 56s    [/OFF] 
> 
> Mais même sur un Core 2 Duo ça va très vite:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Idem sur mon Atom 1.6 GHz  :Smile: 

La compil de Firefox ne fait plus grand chose, car le moteur est compilé avant  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Petit OFF pour Guilc et Guti, je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec vos définitions de "load average". Déjà je trouve que c'est un indicateur qui n'est utile que quand il n'y a pas de charge sur le serveur (car il permet de confirmer qu'il n'y a pas de charge, mais rarement de déterminer qu'il y a une charge "réelle"). Ca c'était juste histoire de poser mon avis.

Ensuite, le problème de cet élément, c'est qu'il indique des éléments différents d'un OS à un autre.

Pour finir, afin d'être plus "linux orienté", j'aime beaucoup l'article suivant : 

http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9001

Et de cette article, j'aime une des phrases de fin : 

 *Quote:*   

> With this understanding, the load average can be used with the CPU percentage to obtain a more accurate view of CPU activity. 

 

Je suis assez mauvais en didactique, donc je ne vais pas trop me risquer à une explication de cet article, mais si je ressors cette phrase c'est surtout pour indiquer que le load average c'est bien, mais pas tout seul.

Personnellement, je suis plus un adepte de vmstat avec observation de la runqueue (pour voir les process en attente de ressources CPU), du nombre de process à l'état "bloqué" ainsi que le comportement de la CPU (user, système, idle) etc. Disons qu'en général, je trouve que le load average est trop sujet à "interprétation". Mais ce n'est que mon avis  :Smile: 

Cdt,

----------

